# Local source for Jeep Rims



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey 2coolers,

I'm looking for a set of 15 inch rims for a 1978 CJ7.

Is there anybody in Houston that may have these for sale?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Call Autoquest Jeeps in the Heights. He has all kinds of parts


----------



## txcowboy1014 (May 4, 2017)

Check out Facebook marketplace... there's a ton of jeep groups on Facebook as well you could check out


----------

